# 240 Question. 4 Wire equipment, 3 wire socket



## Pixel8 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a "new" (but really old) double mitre saw that has two 115/230 - 1hp motors. I was told it was 240 but what it looks like is that actually one hot leg goes to each motor along with a neutral. I have an 240 receptacle that used to power a welder (50A), where this saw needs to be. The receptacle has two hot wires and a ground. Running a new neutral to this location is practically impossible. What I was wondering was, would it be ok to move the ground in the panel to the neutral buss and mark it as neutral and then ground the equipment to the the receptacle box?

The circuit leaves the panel as a 2/6 service wire with bare ground and at the 1st place I can pick it up, it is just three THHN #6s. Everything is run inside a building in 3/4" EMT. I can get to the point where the bare ground splits in the panel to insulate it down to the neutral buss.

I know the best solution would probably be to install a neutral but barring that, does this seem like the best way??

New to this site but I am glad I found it! Thanks for any help you can give!!

Chad


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*no you can't change*

No you can't change that ground to a neutral. But if the unit does not use any 120v change the motors to 240v. check the connections in the motor first if they told you it is 240v it may be.


----------



## Pixel8 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply JTC. One leg of the power is used as 120 to power dust control fan and some outlets on the machine. Ugh.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

